# I am cross with my Kindle :P It wont connect to 3G :( Keeps looking for WiFi.



## pippa81 (May 26, 2010)

Sigh... if anyone can offer any troublehsooting advice I would really appreciate it!  

My kindle used to connect to 3G perfectly.

Then the neighbour had wifi set up, and since then it only wants wifi.

I never saw a forget button that amazon said would show up (On the webiste troubleshooting guide).

Anyway, when they had disabled their wifi, no wireless networks showed up. But my kindle would not connect to 3G.

So I tried the 311 menu, but it never completes the search, or it never finds anything.
If I try to scan again, it wont until I reboot the device. The menu just doesnt show. As if it is running in the background or something? No idea but thats how i imagined it.

Last night I did a factory restore, and tried again to connect to 3G, after many rebooting issues, eventually getting it turned on, the 311 menu displayed, but did not do anything. It doesnt end either -just sits there. For hours.

Since trying the 311 menu since the factory reset, the menu will still not display - it is as if it is 'running in the background' again. I thought this too because my battery drained last night. It was full. I did a restart and left the kindle over night to try and have a rest  It drained overnight, making me think it was looking for a network, even though i hadnt selected that menu since the previous restart.

I now have an unregistered kindle, that wont connect to 3G. 

In the settings page, it says it is 3G and wifi capable.

Does anyone have any advice?

p.s. I do have 3G coverage, my phone is right next to the kindle, and fine. Also I used to get 3G.

pps. I am in South Africa and I updated my software,but I was having this issue before, which is why I did the update.

Any help will be much appreciated..


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is always going to look for wifi networks first.  It's designed to do that.  

When you turn on wireless, go to the settings page for the Wifi -- menu/settings -- I think it's even on the first page.  Click the link to manage wifi networks.  That's where you should be able to tell it to forget those networks it's finding that you don't want to use, so it won't try them any more.

Alternatively, get your own WiFi router, and when it learns yours, it won't even try for the neighbors.   And when you're out of range it will go for 3G as usual.


----------



## pippa81 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, I know it was designed to do that, that's why I think it started the first time it had a wireless network in range.

I had a list of the networks, next to each one was supposed to say 'forget'.  But mine didnt.

I contacted Amazon and they are replacing it.

Put the details here in case anyone else has this problem.

Thank you for your help!


----------

